# i'm ashamed to admit...



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Our clinic is about to go paperless and i never learned how to type the correct way. i can type some without lookign at the keyboard but i do it all with my thumb and index fingers.....i knew this would one day cause a problem. so i need to teach myself how to type but i am impatient. do u think a software program or a class would be better for me?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 17 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863868


> Our clinic is about to go paperless and i never learned how to type the correct way. i can type some without lookign at the keyboard but i do it all with my thumb and index fingers.....i knew this would one day cause a problem. so i need to teach myself how to type but i am impatient. do u think a software program or a class would be better for me?[/B]



>never learned how to type the correct way<

Ops. Is this where I have to confess I cheated **ALL** the time by looking at where my fingers are in typing class? The teacher would come over when she would cat me and hit my hand with a ruler.

I know this little factoid is not much help to your post, but you aren't alone. I still look at my hands as I type....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I remember I had to take typing in high school as an elective..and I hate every single minute of it and swore that I would never use it. I was truly awful and my teacher told me almost every day how my brother (who was one year older) was such a good typist.  But all his former teachers told me how great he was..and asked if we were actually related. ha! But I think it was in college and grad school that those skills really helped me when I had to type 75 page papers. Now it's just second nature but I do think that it helped and somehow I retained the basics. So maybe a weekend/night class would help- if you have time.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think a keyboard class would really be helpful.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

do the software programs work....im looking for a class but none are during hours i can go..but still on the hunt


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Nope, you don't need a course on this. Get the typing book, the schools use, for teaching. Do it on your own time.
It's easy, and quick. If I can dig up mine, I will send it to you. It's step, by step, and before you know it, you're typing
without looking at the keyboard. You actually type letters, not words. When I was a secretary, I would type away,
and not have a clue what I typed. Just letters and spaces. Of course, after, I would read the crap ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb is right - get a book and practice, practice, practice. If you want to do something online - if I remember correctly - Mavis Beacon is supposed to have some pretty good software for learning how to type. I've never personally used it though. There are probably some free programs online you could use also.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I took a typing class in high school and we used a software to help us learn to type correctly. It told us where to place our hands correctly and then it would begin to list the basic letters to type A, S, D, F, J, K, L, ; . After we learned those it added others in gradually. Once you learned where the letters were on the keyboard it began to give words and then sentences. It would also count the WPM (words typed per minute) and grade you on how well you did. I'm sure that you can probably get a similar software online somewhere and may even find something free to try and see if you like it. Our teacher also used cardboard cut to stand up over the keyboard so we couldn't see our hands when we typed. This was annoying at first but in the long run it worked wonderfully. Good Luck


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 18 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863900


> I took a typing class in high school and we used a software to help us learn to type correctly. It told us where to place our hands correctly and then it would begin to list the basic letters to type A, S, D, F, J, K, L, ; . After we learned those it added others in gradually. Once you learned where the letters were on the keyboard it began to give words and then sentences. It would also count the WPM (words typed per minute) and grade you on how well you did. I'm sure that you can probably get a similar software online somewhere and may even find something free to try and see if you like it. Our teacher also used cardboard cut to stand up over the keyboard so we couldn't see our hands when we typed. This was annoying at first but in the long run it worked wonderfully. Good Luck [/B]


I feel really old now..we didn't have software when I was in high school. lol.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My high school had blank keys :new_shocked: You couldn't cheat if you tried (and I tried :brownbag: ) And of course it was a manual not an electric typewriter.(feeling reallllly old). Though I hated it I am so happy I acquired that skill since I really can type without looking (except numbers :huh: ). And don't even get me started with steno...no way, no how. So funny how in those days the girls had to take those two courses since we were certainly only going to be secretaries. Oh, how the world's changed.  I'm pretty sure if you try with a book or software it won't be that hard because you've been using a keyboard so long...not so foreign.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 17 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863907


> My high school had blank keys :new_shocked: You couldn't cheat if you tried (and I tried :brownbag: ) And of course it was a manual not an electric typewriter.(feeling reallllly old). Though I hated it I am so happy I acquired that skill since I really can type without looking (*except numbers* :huh: ). And don't even get me started with steno...no way, no how. So funny how in those days the girls had to take those two courses since we were certainly only going to be secretaries. Oh, how the world's changed.  I'm pretty sure if you try with a book or software it won't be that hard because you've been using a keyboard so long...not so foreign.[/B]



LOL ~ I don't do numbers either ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 17 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863902


> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 18 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863900





> I took a typing class in high school and we used a software to help us learn to type correctly. It told us where to place our hands correctly and then it would begin to list the basic letters to type A, S, D, F, J, K, L, ; . After we learned those it added others in gradually. Once you learned where the letters were on the keyboard it began to give words and then sentences. It would also count the WPM (words typed per minute) and grade you on how well you did. I'm sure that you can probably get a similar software online somewhere and may even find something free to try and see if you like it. Our teacher also used cardboard cut to stand up over the keyboard so we couldn't see our hands when we typed. This was annoying at first but in the long run it worked wonderfully. Good Luck [/B]


I feel really old now..we didn't have software when I was in high school. lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me either! We started in middle school and actually only had one computer and the rest of the students had to use typewriters and we would trade off. Our teacher stood in the front at the beginning of each class and called out the letter that we should type. We also used these books that you put on a stand and they would have speed tests and other things like that. I am glad I had this as a mandatory class growing up. I type the correct way and can type really really fast now. It helps my efficiency at work for sure and came in handy while taking notes during law school class!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ugh. There's nothing worse than a nun looking over your shoulder.
xoxoxox


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

typing i think was the only useful class i took in high school. 

Anyone remember the Mavis Beacon typing software? It's still around (I remember it from the 80's)

http://download.cnet.com/Mavis-Beacon-Teac...4-10441764.html


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Jaimie you aren't alone, most of the young teachers at school use their index and thumbs.  

Us, old school kids, had to take classes in typing. And yes I learned on a manuel and if you were really good (not me :brownbag: ) you could move to one of the two electric typewriters. :HistericalSmiley: 

Where I really learned was when I was working in the summers and in college typing all those papers.

It's like everything else it takes practice. A couple of my friends used the Mavis BEacon typing program.

Another friend used an online practice program and it helped her. She did it each night to get her finger placement down and practice.

Here are two sites I found

http://www.goodtyping.com/

http://www.typingweb.com/typingtutor/

Good luck!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I was just telling my mom today how much I appreciate the fact that she forced me to take a keyboarding class in high school! At the time, I was seriously annoyed because being in band and a foreign language meant I only had a few electives and I hated to "waste" one on typing. Now, however, I'm most grateful that she made me do it. 

I think you could definitely manage with a computer program, especially if you make yourself do it every day. Before you know it, you'll be speeding along and won't even notice that the letters have worn off the keys on your laptop. You can do it!!!

Josie says: Yeah, here she is encouraging you to type and every time I try it she gets all pissy and demands that I stop! So unfair!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I touch type. I learned way back a long time ago. Now the funny thing is my son, a computer programmer, my husband, who used to program but now does all of his sales and support online and my other two girls. None of them can touch type and they are all WAY WAY faster than me.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah I couldn't imagine not being able to "type" the "right" way. I too was forced to take it in high school. I too hated it and thought it was stupid. I think that is the one and only thing now I use, and only worthwhile thing I learned in high school hahahah.

I feel bad for my parents. Because they type like "Pointy Paul" as my teacher used to say. With just their index fingers, one letter at a time. :HistericalSmiley: It drives me crazy when I have to watch them type something...it's almost painful to watch!

I do believe you could teach yourself. With a book or computer software. That's basically how we learned in school.

The most important thing to know is the home row. And I'm sure your keyboard has it, the little raised bumps on the F and J key. That is basically where your pointer fingers start at. And then your 3 other fingers line up next to them on each side. And then all the fingers just reach from there. Now that I'm looking at myself type all fast, I do find it kind of fascinating. THat I can actually type without looking at the keys. I do make a lot of mistakes though as I type, because I type pretty fast...but I always fix them as I go...backspace is my friend.

Good luck though, I'm sure you can do it! And it probably doesn't take that long either. Just practice alot.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I took it in HS and can type pretty fast--which is helpful because I talk fast and usually have a lot to say 

THey teach kids "keyboarding" now in elementary school--starting in kindergarten. My 10 yr old can type about as fast as me


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

We had to take keyboarding in middle school....I didn't mind. Then I got to HS and learned to type on an electric typewriter. It's definitely something I am glad I can do. Good luck Jaimie in your quest!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Jamie and welcome to keyboard pecking annonomus.......LOL

Try Mavis Beacon teaches typing. You can get it on Cd at your local store. 

It is very basic but after the habits we have developed it is important to go back to the basics so you can un do all
the bad habits. Good Luck!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think a software program is good...that way you have to jump right into it. For me, if I had to read a book about typing and then go back and forth from keyboard to screen to book, I'd be exhausted.

When I was in 4th grade I learned to type using a computer program where this little ghost named Spooky taught you how to type! It was pretty cute. Anyway good luck! Software worked for me, I type about 110 wpm now all because Spooky taught me the basics!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am _mortified_ to admit this, but I, too, type by the Christopher Columbus method: find it and land on it. ((sigh)) But at least I am ridiculous fast at it!!! Hey, I even TOOK keyboarding in HS, too, so I don't have an excuse.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863915


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 17 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863907





> My high school had blank keys :new_shocked: You couldn't cheat if you tried (and I tried :brownbag: ) And of course it was a manual not an electric typewriter.(feeling reallllly old). Though I hated it I am so happy I acquired that skill since I really can type without looking (*except numbers* :huh: ). And don't even get me started with steno...no way, no how. So funny how in those days the girls had to take those two courses since we were certainly only going to be secretaries. Oh, how the world's changed.  I'm pretty sure if you try with a book or software it won't be that hard because you've been using a keyboard so long...not so foreign.[/B]



LOL ~ I don't do numbers either ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! I learned the proper way on an electric but I never could get those numbers right. 
I can type very fast but I come to a dead stand still when I have to type a number.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, I had typing in school,but you know the old saying "use it or lose it". I lost it somewhere & never did find it again,so my typing is haphazard to say the least. I can type pretty fast & pretty accurate,but yes,I do watch the keyboard as I type. I use all of my fingers except my thumb & pinky. It works for me,but I'm sure glad I don't have to rely on my "technique" at a job.LOL Good luck.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My father bought a manual typewriter at a garage sale, got a big cardboard box, cut out one side so that our hands could get to the keys, then made a chart of the letters and hung in on the wall over the desk where he set up the typewriter. We were 3 very young kids when my father taught us to type ... young enough to think it was fun (including the numbers). By the time I got to high school and the nuns required that we take typing, it was a breeze.   

MaryH


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 18 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864039


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863915





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 17 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863907





> My high school had blank keys :new_shocked: You couldn't cheat if you tried (and I tried :brownbag: ) And of course it was a manual not an electric typewriter.(feeling reallllly old). Though I hated it I am so happy I acquired that skill since I really can type without looking (*except numbers* :huh: ). And don't even get me started with steno...no way, no how. So funny how in those days the girls had to take those two courses since we were certainly only going to be secretaries. Oh, how the world's changed.  I'm pretty sure if you try with a book or software it won't be that hard because you've been using a keyboard so long...not so foreign.[/B]



LOL ~ I don't do numbers either ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! I learned the proper way on an electric but I never could get those numbers right. 
I can type very fast but I come to a dead stand still when I have to type a number. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

All I can say is I was THRILLED when the computer keyboards had the number pad like a calculator. I don't have to look at the numbers when I'm using that. I used to be an excellent typist with few errors. I used to be a great speller too. That is until the computer and spell check. I'm a very sloppy typist now. And spelling??? I didn't realize it but I really rely on spell check to check me anymore. I just went back to look at a PM and realized I typed something like 'hear' instead of 'here'. :brownbag:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 18 2009, 04:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863981


> Yeah I couldn't imagine not being able to "type" the "right" way. I too was forced to take it in high school. I too hated it and thought it was stupid. I think that is the one and only thing now I use, and only worthwhile thing I learned in high school hahahah.
> 
> I feel bad for my parents. Because they type like "Pointy Paul" as my teacher used to say. With just their index fingers, one letter at a time. :HistericalSmiley: It drives me crazy when I have to watch them type something...it's almost painful to watch!
> 
> ...


I agree... it's all about hand position. You learn how to settle on your "Home Keys" (left hand always rests on the keys starting with the little finger on the "a" ... skip over the "g" and "h" and then right hand always rests on the keys starting with the pointer finger onthe "j" ... you basically memorize which keys are nearby and then go to them from the finger that is closest to them from Home Key (like the pointy finger moves easily to the "y" from a "j" position, etc... just memorize and practice and you'll get it. Will be so much easier and faster than the style you're doing now!!! Tell ya though.... always enjoyed reading your informative posts...now even More so, knowing how long it must have taken you to take the time to type them out!!!!  :smheat:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 17 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863900


> I took a typing class in high school and we used a software to help us learn to type correctly. It told us where to place our hands correctly and then it would begin to list the basic letters to type A, S, D, F, J, K, L, ; . After we learned those it added others in gradually. Once you learned where the letters were on the keyboard it began to give words and then sentences. It would also count the WPM (words typed per minute) and grade you on how well you did. I'm sure that you can probably get a similar software online somewhere and may even find something free to try and see if you like it. Our teacher also used cardboard cut to stand up over the keyboard so we couldn't see our hands when we typed. This was annoying at first but in the long run it worked wonderfully. Good Luck [/B]


That's how my High school did it too (and I was in high school more than a decade ago). I can now type really well and fast. Of course, I still sometimes cheat by looking at my fingers for those symbols you don't remember but as far as letters go, I am ok. In fact, two of the letters on my keyboard have worn away but it doesn' bother me .

I would say a program on the computer like the one Jen described about would be best because it will actually compute what you are not doing well on and where you are doing well - a book won't help you there!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mavis Beacon really helped me while I was taking typing classes in 9th grade (I was a slow learner and need the extra help). There is also a free website that the instructor gave to us for practice and it has typing lessons and games! http://www.freetypinggame.net/

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 18 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864039


> LOL! I learned the proper way on an electric but I never could get those numbers right.
> I can type very fast but I come to a dead stand still when I have to type a number. [/B]


Haha, me too! :biggrin: The only number I'm good at is 2 (it's my favorite number).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 18 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864039


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863915





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 17 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863907





> My high school had blank keys :new_shocked: You couldn't cheat if you tried (and I tried :brownbag: ) And of course it was a manual not an electric typewriter.(feeling reallllly old). Though I hated it I am so happy I acquired that skill since I really can type without looking (*except numbers* :huh: ). And don't even get me started with steno...no way, no how. So funny how in those days the girls had to take those two courses since we were certainly only going to be secretaries. Oh, how the world's changed.  I'm pretty sure if you try with a book or software it won't be that hard because you've been using a keyboard so long...not so foreign.[/B]



LOL ~ I don't do numbers either ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! I learned the proper way on an electric but I never could get those numbers right. 
I can type very fast but I come to a dead stand still when I have to type a number.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO ~ That's me. I will be flying along, then a number needs to be typed, and everything stops, while I remove my hands from the keyboard,
search for the stupid number, and poke it. Then I continue to fly along, until the next number appears, when I do the hunt and poke once again. :smrofl:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We had to learn to type in the 8th grade....I think a class is easy, but online might be great, altho I've never looked into it before. I also played piano as a kid, so am a fairly fast typist. Its a skill worth having!


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

I learned in HS and business school. We are paperless at the clinic I work at too. Been so for about 2 yrs. There are good things about it and bad. Here is another program that you can do for free. http://www.sense-lang.org/typing/ 
In fact I think I'll give it a try and see how well I do just for fun.







Good luck.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

QUOTE (squeak @ Dec 19 2009, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864293


> I learned in HS and business school. We are paperless at the clinic I work at too. Been so for about 2 yrs. There are good things about it and bad. Here is another program that you can do for free. http://www.sense-lang.org/typing/
> In fact I think I'll give it a try and see how well I do just for fun.
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, I got 44 WPM! I think that's better than I ever got in high school when I took keyboard lessons, although I was muuuuch more concerned about getting things correct...I think there was a harsher penalty on the typing tests that we took for backspacing. I do pretty well (and can even do parentheses) but can't do numbers very well either. Of course spending so much time online and typing at work helps me keep my skills up. 

I just realized...I can probably touch-type parentheses so well because I type smilies so often!  Lol


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to tell you to take the class for sure. However I see that there is on line help available and teach yourself books now too so, with your schedule, I'd try one of those. The only advice I'll give you is NEVER look at your fingers no matter what Steve says. Once you do you're done for. My typing teacher a million years ago told us to type words, not letters. I've always found that to work best for me. Good luck and report back!


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

Tried it out (typing test) got up to 47wpm. Pretty good for an "old lady."


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 19 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864388


> I was going to tell you to take the class for sure. However I see that there is on line help available and teach yourself books now too so, with your schedule, I'd try one of those. The only advice I'll give you is NEVER look at your fingers no matter what Steve says. Once you do you're done for. My typing teacher a million years ago told us to type words, not letters. I've always found that to work best for me. Good luck and report back![/B]


:goodpost:


----------

